# Haro Escape 8.1 vs. Hardrock Comp Disc



## blast7 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey everyone. I originally posted a thread on the "what bike to buy form" because I was looking for a bike that could really stand up to some abuse. After a large reality check in finding out that I would be spending over $1000 I have decided to be more conservative. I am 6'2" and 240lbs, from working out. I mostly ride paved canal trail and cross country type off roading. I do take the occasional jump here and there and love to climb hills. I am looking for a nice hardtail and these are the two that I am trying to decide from. I'm curious which one has better stock componentry and would be a better overall bike? Thanks so much!
Jason

http://bicyclesource.us/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=4110

http://kozy.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=4800


----------



## wannagoforaride (Aug 3, 2005)

Specialized. I'm 6', 220 and I rode my old Hardrock hard for years...never gave me any problems. Have since upgraded, but I will never forget my first love. With the proper maintenance, Hardrocks will last a long long time. 
From what I found the Hardrock has much better components. Better forks and disc brakes. Go with Specialized.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Get the Haro. I have that bike. Fork is better suited to clydes, and the big secrect, the MZ series Marz. forks are made by suntour too. The Haro is beefier, has better cranks, better fork for clydes, better shifters, better deraileurs, same brakes, 9spd instead of 8spd cassette, bash gaurd already on it. Its a better bike, especially for clydes, which is one of the ways they marketed. 

Plus, looks killer in the green, and a worthy bike for upgrades.


Matt


----------



## blast7 (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I didn't buy either. I test rode several bikes before choosing one. I rode a Cannondale F600, Trek 6500 Disc, and the Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc. I didn't really like the Cannondale too much as it felt too light for me. I didn't like the feel of it and the single specialized Cannondale shock made me shy away. I had a really difficult time choosing between the Trek and the Specialized. The components on the Trek were better except for the shock. I felt the shock on the Rockhopper and the heavier feel gave it the slight edge. I ended up buying the Rockhopper. I am glad I didn't get the Haro because I would have bought it online. Now that I bought my Rockhopper I get free maintenance for life of the bike. It's great and they were very helpful. So far I rode my bike for about 2.5 hours on the road and off-road with very steep terrain through some woods with some logs mixed in. The bike held up great and I hope to enjoy it more tomorrow.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

blast7 said:


> So far I rode my bike for about 2.5 hours on the road and off-road with very steep terrain through some woods with some logs mixed in. The bike held up great and I hope to enjoy it more tomorrow.


The rockhopper came with the Tora fork? if you haven't already, see about getting firmer springs for it, that'll help a lot for offroad.

enjoy the new bike! rockhopper's seem good bang for the buck. I've still got an early 90's steel stumpjumper in the stable.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Nice pic*

Looks like you did your research and took the advice from the other thread to heart. Beefy bike, nice clyde-worthy fork, and very good component selection, all for $900.00. Stay away from doing drops, and you'll be fine.

Congrats and enjoy the new bike.

Bob


----------



## blast7 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah I won't be doing any drops at this point. I'm more cautious about picking lines and using the bike to it's abilities without abusing it. Also, thanks for the pointers, I do realize the fronth shock could use a little work and may look into a rock shox revelation. I've read some good things on this forum about it and being a coil spring it seems more clyde worthy.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I would stick with the Tora with a firmer spring rather than go to the Revelation. At upgrade time, I would look at a Pike, rather than the Revelation. Neither are bad forks, of course, but the Pike is going to be the ultimate fork for many clydes, it has the Maxle 20mm for stiffness, Coil for weight, relative light weight, and big-hit capabilities. Plus you will get the U-turn travel adjust for those climbs.

Good luck, and its great that you like the bike. 

Matt


----------



## blast7 (Jul 27, 2005)

el_chupo_ said:


> I would stick with the Tora with a firmer spring rather than go to the Revelation. At upgrade time, I would look at a Pike, rather than the Revelation. Neither are bad forks, of course, but the Pike is going to be the ultimate fork for many clydes, it has the Maxle 20mm for stiffness, Coil for weight, relative light weight, and big-hit capabilities. Plus you will get the U-turn travel adjust for those climbs.
> 
> Good luck, and its great that you like the bike.
> 
> Matt


THANKS!


----------

